# Kommerzielle Java Software (MediaMarkt/Amazon)



## benhaze (27. März 2015)

Hallo!
Da ich dazu leider nicht wirklich was finden konnte, frage ich einfach mal hier.

Welche (mehr oder weniger bekannte) kommerzielle Programme sind in/mit Java geschrieben?
Also Programme, die man evtl. bei MediaMarkt/Saturn oder Amazon *kaufen* könnte?

(diese Frage wurde mir auch gestellt, leider ist mir aber kein solches MediaMarkt/Saturn/Amazon kaufbares Java-Programm eingefallen.)

Danke!
Ben


----------



## ikosaeder (27. März 2015)

Ich glaube, das es kaum kommerzielle Stand alone Software in Java gibt. Java wird ja meistens als Sprache in Embedded Systems eingesetzt. (Z. B. Bluray Player). Java ist auch die Sprache, in der die meisten Android Apps entwickelt werden. Einige OpenSource Projekte setzen auf Java (NetBeans,Eclipse).


----------



## sheel (27. März 2015)

Hab auch keine Idee für Amazon...
und für MM/Saturn kann ich dir garantieren, dass es nichts gibt 
(falls die bei euch so sind wie die hier in der Umgebung.
Absolut nichts brauchbares im IT-Bereich, aber viel Waschmaschinen, Staugbsauger...)


----------



## benhaze (27. März 2015)

ikosaeder hat gesagt.:


> Ich glaube, das es kaum kommerzielle Stand alone Software in Java gibt.


Die Frage die ich mir stelle, warum gibt es anscheinend kaum *kommerzielle* Standalone Java Programme?
Grundsätzlich ist es ja kein Problem. (siehe JDownloader, NetBeans, SQLDeveloper, ArgoUML, ...)

Ich bin selber Java-Entwickler.
Ich denke das gerade für den Office-Bereich (also irgendeine Art von Verwaltung),
Java sehr gut geeignet wäre. (Enterprise Solutions setzen meist auch auf Java (Backend oder Frontend)).
Wenn man dann noch eine JRE direkt mitliefert und ein passendes LookAndFeel (bzw. JavaFX) wählt,
ist eine solche Anwendung (in der Regel) auch nicht von einer nicht in Java geschriebenen Anwendung zu unterscheiden.


----------



## alxy (28. März 2015)

Worin sind denn die ganzen Programe geschrieben, die man so kaufen kann bei MM? Ich denke da an tausende Video und Bildbearbeitungsprogramme (natürlich mehr schlecht als recht), Website Builder, Verwaltungssoftware wie CRM-Systeme, etc. Die gibts ja zuhauf da - worin sind die geschrieben?


----------



## vfl_freak (28. März 2015)

Moin,
ich würde da auf hardnähere Sprache, wie C / C++ / C#, tippen !
Gruß Klaus


----------



## ikosaeder (28. März 2015)

Einige Windows Programme werden auch in Visual Basic bzw .net geschrieben.


----------



## sheel (28. März 2015)

(C# ist genau so wenig hardwarenahe wie Java)


----------



## alxy (28. März 2015)

PhpStorm z.B. (eine kommerzielle PHP IDE) ist in Java geschrieben - fällt mir grade noch so ein.


----------



## benhaze (28. März 2015)

alxy hat gesagt.:


> Worin sind denn die ganzen Programe geschrieben, die man so kaufen kann bei MM?


Also, meiner Erfahrung nach sind viele Programme (also die, die man so bei MediaMarkt/Saturn kaufen kann) meist in Delphi, .NET (C#,VB), VB6, C++ geschrieben...
*Manchmal* ist es auch eine Mischung..also ein Teil in C++ geschrieben (z.B ein Auto-Updater oder Treiber), ein anderer in VB oder Delphi (das *Hauptprogramm*)...
Ich muss allerdings fairerweise zugeben, das ich darüber keine Statistik erstellt habe. Um genau zu sein weiß ich gar nicht womit diese Programme alle geschrieben sind...
Das steht in der Regel ja auch nicht unbedingt auf der Verpackung.



			
				vfl_freak hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ich würde da auf hardnähere Sprache, wie C / C++ tippen


Also Hardware-Nah muss es in sehr vielen Fällen ja gar nicht unbedingt sein. (gerade im Bereich Buchhaltung, Steuern, Textverarbeitung z.B)
(Außerdem gäbe es da auch mit .Net/Java gewisse Möglichkeiten. Wenn nur ein ziemlich kleiner Teil der Software Hardware-Nah sein muss, würde ich persönlich auch nicht unbedingt (nur deswegen) das gesamte Projekt mit einer Hardware-Nahen Sprache entwickeln..letztendlich kommt halt immer drauf an...)


----------



## SpiceLab (28. März 2015)

[offtopic]


sheel hat gesagt.:


> Absolut nichts brauchbares im IT-Bereich, aber viel Waschmaschinen, Staugsauger...


Staugsauger? Oder Staubsauber? Oder doch einfach Staubsauger


----------

